# Non era il caso di ... ?



## zipp404

*Contesto:*   Un uomo imputato dell’omicidio (volontario con premeditazione) di una signora ricchissima spiega all’avoccato difensore che lui ne aveva fatto la conoscenza per caso un giorno quando la donna carica di pacchetti, attraversando la strada, li lasciò cadere e tentò di raccattarli, ma si accorse che un autobus le era quasi addosso e a stento riuscì ad arrivare sul marciapiede.  L’uomo raccattò i pacchetti e glieli consegnò.  Il legale difensore gli chiede:

*Frase in questione:*  «*Non era assolutamente il caso di* dire che le aveva salvato la vita?»

L'uomo risponde «Oh, povero me, no!  Il mio non fu altro che un banalissimo gesto di cortesia» [... ... ]

*Domanda*:   Mi domando come parafrase *la parte in grassetto* della domanda.

Per tutti coloro che si domandassero il perché del parafrasare, ecco la risposta:  per me lo scopo della parafrasi è puramente euristico, è un mezzo, uno strumento per chiarire e spiegare il concetto 'intrinseco', 'innato' nella lucuzione.  Una volta parafrasata, la locuzione in questione viene assimilata più facilmente nel processo di apprendimento.

*Tentativi*:   Voto per questi 4 possibili parafrasi in ordine di preferenza ma non ne sono certo, non sono che pure supposizioni:

*Non era per forza il momento giusto di *dire che le aveva salvato la vita?
*Non era possibile *dire *decisamente *che le aveva salvato la vita?
*Non c’era alcun dubbio *dire che le aveva salvato la vita?
*Non era assolutamente certo *dire che le aveva salvato la vita?

Grazie  molte in anticipo a cui vorrá aiutarmi.


----------



## Passante

Ma la frase precedente cosa dice?
Sembrerebbe che l'avvocato stia quasi accusando l'uomo di prendersi meriti che non ha e l'uomo infatti asserisce : non dico di averla salvata, ho semplicemente agito per cortesia, non per salvarla.
Se è giusto forse parafraserei:
Quindi non era nelle sue intenzioni, in alcun modo, di salvarle la vita?
PS è l'opposto di:" non è forse il caso di dire che le ha salvato la vita? " ma quando ci sono le negazioni vado in confusione anche io che sono italiana


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> «*Non era assolutamente il caso di* dire che le aveva salvato la vita?»


Io parafraserei così: 

 ''  Non sarebbe stato davvero (più) opportuno dire che le aveva salvato la vita?  ''


Dal contesto, mi pare di capire che in tribunale questo argomento non sia stato fatto valere.


----------



## Passante

Ecco scusate riprovo, ho avuto un illuminazione, anche se dovrei leggere il testo precedente:
Esclude a priori (=non è assolutamente il caso) di dire che le ha salvato la vita? 
Fila anche con la risposta successiva e ricalca anche il precedente contributo.


----------



## Mary49

Per me si tratta di una domanda retorica (con risposta ovviamente affermativa), in cui "assolutamente" assume valore positivo: "Era decisamente il caso di dire ...?". E' chiaro che l'avvocato difensore usa questo gesto per scagionare il cliente.


----------



## zipp404

Per quanto possa esservi utile, il dialogo tra l’avvocato difensore e l’imputato non si svolge in tribunale ma in prigione in fase preparatoria prima dell'udienza col contradditorio delle parti in tribunale.  L’avvocato difensore va a trovare l’uomo accusato di omicidio in prigione per informarsi sui fatti allo scopo di prepararsi per la difesa dell’imputato in tribunale.

*L’avvocato*:  «Dobbiamo fare uno sforzo deciso per vedere di toglierci dei guai.  E ci riusciremo, vedrá.  Ma devo conocsere i fatti, tutti. Devo sapere con esattezza fino a che punto il caso potrebbe esserci pregiudizievole.  Poi, potremo studiare la migliore linea di difesa […]  Voglio che mi racconti il modo esatto in cui ha fatto la conoscenza della signora […] »

*L'imputato risponde, ed ecco le frasi antecedenti richieste da Passante nella sezione #4*:  «Avvenne per caso, un giorno […]  Vidi una signora che attarversava la strada.  Era carica di pachetti […]  Nel bel mezzo della strada ne lasciò cadere alcuni, tentò di raccatarli, si accorse che un autobus le era quasi addosso e a stento riuscì ad arrivare sul marciapiede sana e salva […]  Raccatai io i suoi pacchetti, li ripuli del fango come meglio mi fu possibile, rifeci il nodo di uno spago che si era slegato, e glieli consegnai»

*Subito dopo di che l’avvocato difensore fa al imputato la seguente domanda *(il cui significato non sono riuscito a capire molto bene):

*L'avvocato difensore:*  "*Non era assolutamente il caso di dire che le aveva salvato la vita*?"

*A questa domanda l'imputato risponde*:  «Oh, povero me, no!  Il mio non fu altro che un banalissimo gesto di cortesia.  Lei si mostrò immensamente grata […]  Quella sera stessa [la] incontrai di nuovo in casa di un amico […]  Doveva essere … un tipo soggetto a simpatie improvvise e istintive, una di quelle persone pronte a incapricciarsi del primo sconosciuto che incontrano […]  Poi dopo che se n’era andata, venni a sapere … che era ricca […]


----------



## lorenzos

zipp404 said:


> «*Non era assolutamente il caso di* dire che le aveva salvato la vita?»


Mi pare una brutta traduzione e concordo con la parafrasi di @bearded


bearded said:


> ''Non sarebbe stato davvero (più) opportuno dire che le aveva salvato la vita? ''


anche se il condizionale e il "davvero più opportuno" non rendono la forza dell'originale. Forse meglio "assolutamente necessario".
Questo per quanto  riguarda la frase in questione, se invece la richiesta riguardava la locuzione "essere il caso":
- Non era il caso di prendere il treno? = Non era meglio/più opportuno prendere il treno?
- Non era il caso di ordinare anche la torta. = Non era necessario/Non serviva ordinare anche la torta.
- Non era proprio il caso di invitare anche Luigi. = Non era proprio necessario invitare anche Luigi.


----------



## bearded

Se il colloquio avviene _prima _di andare in tribunale, il mio ''sarebbe stato'' (parafrasi al _#_3) diventa solo ''sarebbe''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Passante said:


> Esclude a priori (=non è assolutamente il caso) di dire che le ha salvato la vita?


D'accordo con questo.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie a tutti. 

Veramente non ho elementi di giudizio in merito che possano far propendere le mie preferenze per un'opzione o un'altra, ma a rischio di sbagliare, opto per la parafrasi di bearded, ma questa non è che una scelta basata su un'incerta comprensione di buona parte di tutte le argomentazioni e spiegazioni summenzionate:  

*"Non sarebbe davvero (più) opportuno dire che le aveva salvato la vita?''*



lorenzos said:


> zipp404 said:
> 
> «*Non era assolutamente il caso di* dire che le aveva salvato la vita?»
> 
> Mi pare una brutta traduzione e concordo con la parafrasi di @bearded




Non è una traduzione.  La frase in virgolette fu scritta in italiano da Scerbanenco.


----------



## Passante

Non sono convinta che opportuno possa essere una buona parafrasi di assoluto, che forse prende spunto da uno dei significati di assoluto che è perentorio. Secondo me, ma potrei sbagliare, qui assolutamente non vuol dire di sicuro, ma in senso assoluto, nella sua completezza, completamente :
Non era, nella sua completezza, l'avvenimento accorso (il caso) definibile come un salvataggio? 
Non ci vedo niente di opportuno, ma semmai contestuale. 
Sbaglio?


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Passante.  Lieto di rivederti  Veramente non ho alcun elemento di giudizio in merito che possa far propendere le mie preferenze per un'opzione o un'altra perché finora ho una comprensione incerta di buona parte delle proposte argomentazioni e spiegazioni precedentemente menzionate.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Non sono convinta che opportuno possa essere una buona parafrasi di assoluto


Veramente 'opportuno' dovrebbe essere la parafrasi di ''il caso''.  Il mio ''davvero'' si riferiva ad ''assolutamente''.
È assolutamente il caso = è davvero opportuno...


----------



## Passante

Ciao, non è che sia sbagliato opportuno ed ad una rilettura ho capito che era riferito ad essere il caso non ad assolutamente, ma personalmente, nel suo significato primario di adatto, mi da un senso di necessità che invece la frase non mi emana.
Se dico 'sta piovendo, era il caso di portarsi un ombrello' lo tradurrei più volentieri con era opportuno portarsi l'ombrello (senso di necessità).
Nella domanda dell'esempio, sarà che è un interrogativa con le negazioni ma mi emana un senso di possibilità, tiro i dadi : è questo il caso in cui vinco a testa o croce?
Non lo tradurrei con opportuno, ma con forse questa è la volta buona?
Ma poi viene il problema di assolutamente, Se lo traducessi con il senso di certezza totale (hai mangiato tu la torta? Assolutamente sì, perchè?) allora confermerei la versione di necessità, ma qui quel assolutamente lo vedrei come 'nella sua interezza' da cui:
(l'evento descritto, sogg. sottinteso) non era in senso assoluto (nella sua interezza) possibile dire che...
Probabilmente 'mi sto facendo dei gran viaggi' e sono accettabili entrambi o solo la versione scelta, non è assolutamente il caso in cui io possa risolvere la questione.  
Ops incrocio, si mi ero accorta rileggendo, grazie e scusa.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Nella domanda dell'esempio…... mi emana un senso di possibilità, tiro i dadi : è questo il caso in cui vinco a testa o croce?


Io sento la frase diversamente. Non dimentichiamo che si tratta di un avvocato che sta consigliando il suo cliente sulla tattica processuale.
Ancor meglio di 'opportuno' sarebbe forse 'conveniente'.
_Non era assolutamente il caso di dire…. = non sarebbe (stato) proprio/davvero più conveniente dire…._
Cioè: come elemento di difesa/per scagionarti, davvero non sarebbe (stato) conveniente dire…?

Poi, naturalmente, tutte le interpretazioni sono discutibili.


----------



## lorenzos

zipp404 said:


> Non è una traduzione. La frase in virgolette fu scritta in italiano da Scerbanenco.


Grazie della precisazione. Quando ho scritto che mi sembrava una brutta traduzione, avrei dovuto precisare meglio, che la frase non mi sembrava molto idiomatica, a differenza di:
_"Non le sembra che era (fosse/sarebbe stato) assolutamente il caso di dire che le aveva salvato la vita?"_
Credo poi che tutte le parafrasi con conveniente, necessario, opportuno... non rendano l'imperiosita di "_assolutamente il caso_", che significa _essenziale, indispensabile, tassativo, inevitabile_...


----------



## ohbice

*L'avvocato difensore:*  "*Non era assolutamente il caso di dire che le aveva salvato la vita*?"
L'avvocato difensore: "E' possibile sostenere che le ha salvato la vita, oppure è una forzatura?"
Risposta: "E' una forzatura, non le ho salvato la vita, le ho solo raccolto qualche pacco caduto".
Mia opinione, mi scuso se è già stata detta sopra ma non ho letto l'intero discorso.


----------

